# Bobbi brown luminous moisturizing foundation  or giorgio armani?



## lovelylina (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi all!

I'm interested in the bobbi brown luminous moisturizing foundation, has anybody tried it? What appeals to me is the dewy finish, moisture, yellow tone and the fact it's great for fine lines. However, I'm concerned about it's coverage.

This is me: My skin is pretty good, I don't get spots (like one every three months), people usually say my skin is good but that's because I look after it. If I don't it goes dryyyy, and when it's dry it goes flaky in places when I wear most foundations. Mac Face and body is pretty much the only foundation that it doesn't flake with when it's like this, I do like this foundation but I need more coverage as I have uneven skin tone (around my chin - I'm asian), and get some redness around my nose. So what I really want is mac f&b but heavier coverage!

I've also been looking at the giorgio armani foundation range, the lifting one gets great reviews but I'm wondering whether it's moisturizing enough for my dry skin? Same with it's shaping cream. And then they have their hydro glow, but I haven't read that many reviews about that one.

Any help about these foundations would help me out immensely! (I'm swaying more towards the bobbi brown one, so far.)


----------



## Kiseki (Aug 31, 2008)

Designer Shaping Cream will probably be the best for your skin type, it has a silky luxurious texture and a beautiful satin finish. Luminous Silk Foundation is beautiful and has beautiful yellow based tones, but you need a good moisturizer underneath. Quality wise, I believe Giorgio Armani's to be superior to Bobbi Brown's. As for the Compact Modeling Foundation, it'll emphasize any dry patch you have, same as Face Fabric which probably is also too matte for the type of finish you're looking for.


----------



## ms_bloom (Aug 31, 2008)

I use the Bobbi Brown Luminous and it's gorgeous! It is definitely moisturising and creamy with medium coverage (i.e., you will still need concealer for spots). I apply with the #187 so actually if you used a regular foundation brush (say the #190) or your fingers you would get more coverage. I love that it has a dewy glow about it without having any detectable shimmer. Just beautiful.

No experience with Giorgio Armani but I hear it is all gorgeous, too.


----------



## lovelylina (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks ms_bloom, can I ask what skin type you have? Just so I can get an indication of how it might be on my skin type. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And Kiseki, do you know what the hydro glow liquid by GA is like? It meant to be for dry skin I think but I don't know that much about it..

Thanks!


----------



## ms_bloom (Aug 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovelylina* 

 
_Thanks ms_bloom, can I ask what skin type you have? Just so I can get an indication of how it might be on my skin type. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
Hmm, my skin type ... that's a tough one! When my beauty therapist looks at it under her magnifying light thingy, she says it's fairly normal. However, I have mild eczema and seborrheic dermatitis on various parts of my body including seb derm around my nose, so I'm prone to dry and flaky skin on my face, especially around my nose. However, this same dry/flaky nose is also prone to getting a little shiny - I wouldn't say I was oily though, I often don't even powder during the day.

I also break out occasionally. This is worse at the moment, probably due to (1) going off, and then back on, the pill, and (2) using more emollient moisturisers to fend off the flakies and winter dry skin. The underlying skin condition is probably normal to dry and then I have additional issues due to the dermatitis. HTH!


----------



## Kiseki (Sep 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovelylina* 

 
_Thanks ms_bloom, can I ask what skin type you have? Just so I can get an indication of how it might be on my skin type. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And Kiseki, do you know what the hydro glow liquid by GA is like? It meant to be for dry skin I think but I don't know that much about it..

Thanks!_

 
It's fluid and very moisturizing, but for me (I have oily skin), it does more damage than good and from all the reviews I read it's probably one of poorer foundation of the line. The cream is by far a superior product, also quite moisturizing and never gave me any products.


----------



## lovelylina (Sep 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kiseki* 

 
_It's fluid and very moisturizing, but for me (I have oily skin), it does more damage than good and from all the reviews I read it's probably one of poorer foundation of the line. The cream is by far a superior product, also quite moisturizing and never gave me any products._

 
Ah but I don't have oily skin, so I would need it to be super moisturizing. I'm gonna try and get some testers, as the cream sounds lovely but for dry flaky skin it may not be moisturizing enough.

ms_bloom, your skin type sounds exactly like mine! Has anyone else tried the bobbi brown LMF?

Thanks for all your help so far.


----------



## ms_bloom (Sep 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovelylina* 

 
_Ah but I don't have oily skin, so I would need it to be super moisturizing. I'm gonna try and get some testers, as the cream sounds lovely but for dry flaky skin it may not be moisturizing enough.

ms_bloom, your skin type sounds exactly like mine! Has anyone else tried the bobbi brown LMF?

Thanks for all your help so far. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You're welcome! And I think samples are a great idea considering how expensive BB and GA are. Let me know how you like the Luminous. Good luck!


----------



## Kiseki (Sep 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovelylina* 

 
_Ah but I don't have oily skin, so I would need it to be super moisturizing. I'm gonna try and get some testers, as the cream sounds lovely but for dry flaky skin it may not be moisturizing enough.

Thanks for all your help so far. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Shaping designer cream is not a cream to powder. It's just a cream foundation and you need to set it, but they usually have foundation testers so you can check out if you get any dry patch enhanced, but I really don't think so. Sometimes my nose gets a bit dry and it's the only foundation that doesn't emphasize it.


----------



## anshu7 (Sep 2, 2008)

hi hav u thought of mufe f&b its everything u r looking for in  fdtn and u can build up coverage without it getting cakey.


----------



## lovelylina (Sep 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anshu7* 

 
_hi hav u thought of mufe f&b its everything u r looking for in  fdtn and u can build up coverage without it getting cakey._

 
Hi Anshu, I have considered MUFE F&B, but my two concerns were a) is it that much more coverage than mac F&B?, and b) Isn't it meant to leave a powder residue (I like dewy finish)? I'm sure I read that.. I generally have heard very good things about it but I just want a bit more coverage than my mac F&B, or else I'd keep using that.


----------



## Kiseki (Sep 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovelylina* 

 
_Hi Anshu, I have considered MUFE F&B, but my two concerns were a) is it that much more coverage than mac F&B?, and b) Isn't it meant to leave a powder residue (I like dewy finish)? I'm sure I read that.. I generally have heard very good things about it but I just want a bit more coverage than my mac F&B, or else I'd keep using that._

 
Coverage wise, I don't now, but it isn't as fluid as MAC's Facy & Body but it is a gel textured formula that doesn't leave a powdery finish, it's rather dewy if you don't set it with powder. It doesn't have as much coverage as the Armani though.


----------



## lovelylina (Sep 3, 2008)

Ah ok, If I can get to a stockist of MUFE than I can check it out properly, they're quite hard to find in London, annoyingly. But yeah, I don't want to look cakey but I do want a bit of coverage. Thanks for all the help!


----------

